# Whos going to the red neck games @ tree ?



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

>>> above


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

We thought about heading out their.. Not for sure. 45 bucks a head isn't too reasonable to me


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

45.00 what have they got there ,air conditioned sh-ters,wet bar, i would expect more than mud for that price.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

count me out for 45 dollars go to river run lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Every other park I've been to is around $40 for Thur-Sun.But I've heard there's not much to thier park.I dunno...never been there.But I have been to a couple of the "*******" events,usually what they lack in riding area is made up for with drunk naked women so...........:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea your rite about the naked women some are nice to look at and some make you wanna throw up ..lol


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

your not paying for housing guys....you pay for a concert, they always have big name country there, of course the festivities . There are always vendors there with much to look at/buy etc. Its not about just the cost of getting in. 

ITs at the tree park in alto walker....they just redid it for this event


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.redneckoffroadparty.com/tree_offroad_event_park.htm

check it out


----------

